# Rough, bumpy ears



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Our 7 month old doe has what feels like rough, tiny bumps on the outside of her ears. They don’t seem to itch or bother her but it certainly doesn’t feel normal. There are no visible bumps but on the tips of her ears I can see what appears to be flaky skin. She does have dandruff all over, could this just be dandruff? My concern is mites...but she doesn’t scratch much at all. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can you get pics?

The bumps can be staph or insect bites.
chlorhexidine solution is best if that is staph.

You can put Nu-stock directly on her ears if mites.

Could also be mineral deficiency.
Do they have free choice loose salt and minerals?


----------



## Lnegoatobsessed (May 21, 2018)

One of mine has this on her ears too. Just tiny little bumps and she shakes her head sometimes and scratches at her ear. I'm treating for mites starting today.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Can you get pics?
> 
> The bumps can be staph or insect bites.
> chlorhexidine solution is best if that is staph.
> ...


Thanks! I'm sorry it's taken me a while to respond!! I will try to get pics...the roughness is barely visible to the eye. Partially because her ears are frosted white. She's a black goat with white frosted ears. I put Nustock on her ears starting two days ago. I've been doing once a day since; I can't feel any improvements. I do have chlorahexidine on hand so I may try that.

As far as minerals, I put a scoop in their food bowl every other day. I plan to do free choice we just don't have enough bowls. Lol. We use Purina wind and rain minerals.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Lnegoatobsessed said:


> One of mine has this on her ears too. Just tiny little bumps and she shakes her head sometimes and scratches at her ear. I'm treating for mites starting today.


That sounds exactly like what our doe has. She flops her ears pretty frequently but scratches occasionally. I have put NuStock on her ears once a day for 3 days so far. I haven't seen a noticeable improvement though. It's kind of weird!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Hey goat peeps! I'd like to reopen this "cold case". After using NuStock for a week and seeing no improvement we stopped. Her ears didn't seem to really bother her so I thought it may be some sort of dermatitis. About 2 weeks later, she developed visible bumps around her eyes. It was clear they were really bothering her as she constantly scratched at them. We immediately started using Terramycin, the eye ointment, which has helped a lot. We took her to our vet who checked for mites. The mite test was negative. We were sent home with a fix all kind of approach with no knowledge of what caused it. The vet sent us home with antibiotics, ear drops and was told to keep up the Terramycin. That helped until the antibiotics course was over at which point the bumps and redness came back. The bumps have also spread to her chin, I did look at pics of soremouth and this is completely different looking. I'll try to get some pictures tonight. 

I find it hard to believe mites could have survived all of that so we are baffled. I'm looking for any thoughts or insight you may have. 

She's a very healthy goat otherwise...lively and eating normally.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh one more thing, I don't know if this is relevant but she has started rubbing her butt on fences and boards. Either her vulva or other nether regions are very itchy. This may or may not be connected.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I see these symptoms when the midges are bad. They bite any tender area incessantly. 
CyLence pour on coupled with no bite stick around the eyes usually will keep them away.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

goathiker said:


> I see these symptoms when the midges are bad. They bite any tender area incessantly.
> CyLence pour on coupled with no bite stick around the eyes usually will keep them away.


I had never heard of midges but after looking them up I see they are also known as no-see-ums which are everywhere in the South. What part of the country are you in?

I've never heard of a no bite stick so I'll look that up. We do have Cylence so I will give her some of that tonight.

Food for thought though: why would her symptoms seem to improve while on antibiotics but flare up again when stopped?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm on the Oregon coast. The stick is made for around horses eyes, there are a few different types. 

The antibiotic would reduce the effects of the allergic reaction quite a bit, reducing histamine production and inflammation.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

goathiker said:


> I'm on the Oregon coast. The stick is made for around horses eyes, there are a few different types.
> 
> The antibiotic would reduce the effects of the allergic reaction quite a bit, reducing histamine production and inflammation.


That makes sense. I'll have to buy one of those sticks.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Here is a picture of her eye...it's not a very good picture. She was skittish after having medicine last night so she was trying to hide in the barn.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

I forgot to mention...the vet also told us to give her ivermectin once a week for 3 weeks. We just did her last dose yesterday.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

It could be dermataphilosis. That would explain why the antibiotics helped, but it came back. This starts out small but can spread to other areas of the body, and is also contagious to humans, so be careful. It's a gram positive bacteria from what I remember. It's treatable but requires long acting antibiotics.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

I know the no bite sticks for people are mostly ammonia. And they do actually work pretty well for those dumb itchy bug bites. Our boys used to HAVE to have them when we went campin (and we camped a LOT) or the world might end lol! Each boy had his own itchy stick in their bag. Cause... ya cannot share things that might come in contact with someone elses privacy parts doncha know... lol! That was what the boys told me for needin their own each. But i do understand that sentiment even with three rowdy brothers. But they had no problem sharin with their friends if they took one with us. Goobs! Lol.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

lhorning said:


> It could be dermataphilosis. That would explain why the antibiotics helped, but it came back. This starts out small but can spread to other areas of the body, and is also contagious to humans, so be careful. It's a gram positive bacteria from what I remember. It's treatable but requires long acting antibiotics.


Thank you! I looked up dermataphilosis, it sounds very scary. The pictures look quite different than her areas. The affected areas are pinkish to gold colored. I'll bring it up to the vet and see if he can test for it or diagnose that.


----------



## lhorning (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh don't panic! It's not that bad, and some cases that are mild(like yours) don't even require antibiotics. The photos you see are sever cases. Mainly because, it's really hard to get a picture of a mild case... it's hard to see it. I apologize for the incomplete response the first go round. It was dinner time. In some parts of the country it's called rain scald or rain rot, etc. It's common in horses. I'll try and attach some articles. If you live in wet/humid areas horse people around you might know about it.

https://www.equiderma.com/pages/rain-rot-rain-scald

https://www.myanimalmyhealth.org/2016/06/dermatophilosis-kirchi-in-livestock-animals/


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

lhorning said:


> Oh don't panic! It's not that bad, and some cases that are mild(like yours) don't even require antibiotics. The photos you see are sever cases. Mainly because, it's really hard to get a picture of a mild case... it's hard to see it. I apologize for the incomplete response the first go round. It was dinner time. In some parts of the country it's called rain scald or rain rot, etc. It's common in horses. I'll try and attach some articles. If you live in wet/humid areas horse people around you might know about it.
> 
> https://www.equiderma.com/pages/rain-rot-rain-scald
> 
> https://www.myanimalmyhealth.org/2016/06/dermatophilosis-kirchi-in-livestock-animals/


No problem, I appreciate your insight! Thank you for the information


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I know from experience that is not rain rot. It presents much differently and is self limiting.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Get organic unrefined virgin coconut oil.
I had a goat, who had a big scabs in the middle of her ears for months and months, nothing would cure it. So I tried this stuff, put it on her 2 x a day until it was healed. Her hair was growing back. 
Maybe try it, but be careful not to get it in her eyes. It cures all kinds of skin issues.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Get organic unrefined virgin coconut oil.
> I had a goat, who had a big scabs in the middle of her ears for months and months, nothing would cure it. So I tried this stuff, put it on her 2 x a day until it was healed. Her hair was growing back.
> Maybe try it, but be careful not to get it in her eyes. It cures all kinds of skin issues.


Interesting! Natures remedies. I will definitely try that! I'll try just about anything at this point.

I really don't think it's no see-ums because none of the other goats have this issue and also I have never seen bugs around her. The barn has a fan on constantly so it stays breezy so that no bugs can hang out in there. She spends most of the day in the barn.

Do y'all know of any yeast or fungal infections that causes visible skin irritation? Another important note is that she lost the hair around her eyes but not on her ears. The majority of the roughness is on the backs of her ears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, give it a try. You can dab it on area's that have the issues. Be careful around the eyes. 

There are so many things out there that can cause skin issues. Lack of minerals ect. 

As you, I had a stubborn case, treated for everything, for a couple of months, then tried the coconut oil and it really worked well. Good luck and keep me posted.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, give it a try. You can dab it on area's that have the issues. Be careful around the eyes.
> 
> There are so many things out there that can cause skin issues. Lack of minerals ect.
> 
> As you, I had a stubborn case, treated for everything, for a couple of months, then tried the coconut oil and it really worked well. Good luck and keep me posted.


I'll certainly give it a try! The coconut oil we have at home is older and I know oil will only stay "good" for a few months, so I'll get a new bottle and start with fresh. The fewer variables I have the better!

Have you heard of Fiaso Farm's healing salve? It's called Molly's Marvelous Salve. I put some of that only on her ears until I get to the store for coconut oil. We also put Microcyn AH ophthalmic gel on her eyes. I'm hoping that will at least stop the itching.


----------



## New-goat-mom (May 21, 2017)

One of the awesome things about coconut oil is that it is anti bacterial, anti viral, and anti fungal. We use it for literally everything at my house. I know he's not a goat, but my 17 y/o is an asthma/eczema kid. He has literally suffered most of his life, even with every prescription that exists. His skin would break open and bleed all over. We finally tried coconut oil and within a couple of months he had basically normal skin. Everyone should have some handy!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

New-goat-mom said:


> One of the awesome things about coconut oil is that it is anti bacterial, anti viral, and anti fungal. We use it for literally everything at my house. I know he's not a goat, but my 17 y/o is an asthma/eczema kid. He has literally suffered most of his life, even with every prescription that exists. His skin would break open and bleed all over. We finally tried coconut oil and within a couple of months he had basically normal skin. Everyone should have some handy!


That's awesome!! I love natural remedies. I'm so happy your son found relief with coconut oil. That's pretty cool!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Do y’all use the solid coconut oil or liquid?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Solid.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> Solid.


Thanks! Luckily we have some here. I put that on her ears tonight and Vetericyn's Microcyn gel on her eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I use the virgin organic coconut oil.
If the weather is cool or kept in the fridge it will be hard like and when warm, it is liquid.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

toth boer goats said:


> I use the virgin organic coconut oil.
> If the weather is cool or kept in the fridge it will be hard like and when warm, it is liquid.


Thank you  Her ears look much better after 3 days of coconut oil. Her eyes however look more swollen and are draining so they are actually worse. We started using Vetericyn Eye Gel 3 days ago. We really thought that would do the trick.  I'm going to make an appointment with a different vet tomorrow morning. We love our vet, he is super nice, but I feel like she isn't getting the proper attention she needs. Bless her little heart, I hurt for her. Her eyes are clearly bothering her and she came into heat for the first time yesterday. She seems very uncomfortable.

I was able to get a semi good picture of her eyes yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The eyes do look bad.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

ksalvagno said:


> The eyes do look bad.


I know. Our poor baby! We really hope this other vet can diagnose this. She's such a sweet girl!


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

I was reading a TGS post from 2010 titled "Losing hair round eyes". That sounds just like our girls symptoms. I guess it is mites. 
Do mites cause mange? I think it looks like sarcoptic mange. 

Also, does anyone know if Cydectin drench works for mites? We gave her Ivomec orally 1.5cc once a week for 3 weeks plus an initial dose of 2cc. Obviously that wasn't enough to treat her.


----------



## Dunfretin Farm (Jul 26, 2018)

I’ve always read that losing hair around the eyes was related to a copper deficiency...my boer mix had this issue last year, I had always had a lick-block in the barn for them, but he wasn’t getting what he needed, I guess! I bought some loose minerals with a good percentage of copper, and he was back to good after a few helpings of that! Another way to tell is if they’re losing their tail hairs...Vincent’s tail had almost gotten “forked”, he’d lost so much right at the tip. Maybe this helps!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It can be copper but it also can be mites. Mites definitely can cause mange. Injecting injectable Ivomec works better/faster.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The vet can do a scraping and see if it is mites. Keep us updated.
Glad her ears are a bit better.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

We took our girl to the vet this afternoon. Another negative mite slide. He suggested something called photosensitization. He pointed out that the affected areas are only on her light or nonpigmented areas: eyelids, chin, ears (but not on the inside of her ears, which are not exposed to sunlight) her tail, and her teats are pretty dry too. 

He said photosensitization can occur if she ate a type of weed at which point causes her to be sensitive to light. 

This is the strangest thing I’ve ever heard but after reading about this condition, her symptoms to align with it. 

For treatment he said to apply hydrocortisone cream twice a day for a week. He said we should have a brand new Goat if this is the cause. 

Perhaps just as frustrated as before the vet, but trying to be optimistic that this will work. I just want our baby girl healthy again!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope that works for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope she gets better now, good luck.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

Update: after 2 days of hydrocortisone and RX antibiotic eye drops she is looking much better!! The eye swelling has come way down and her skin looks less flaky and dry. She clearly feels better. Back to her usual spunky self! As an added measure, we added some Goat electrolytes to the girls water yesterday. I'll keep her progress posted ️


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is improving.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good to hear.


----------



## bamaherd (Jun 14, 2017)

We are so thankful! She looks even better today! Thank you so much for all of your advice and thoughts. It means the world to know y’all are here for us and our goat babies


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are so very welcome.


----------



## Ltonzola83 (Jun 7, 2021)

bamaherd said:


> Hey goat peeps! I'd like to reopen this "cold case". After using NuStock for a week and seeing no improvement we stopped. Her ears didn't seem to really bother her so I thought it may be some sort of dermatitis. About 2 weeks later, she developed visible bumps around her eyes. It was clear they were really bothering her as she constantly scratched at them. We immediately started using Terramycin, the eye ointment, which has helped a lot. We took her to our vet who checked for mites. The mite test was negative. We were sent home with a fix all kind of approach with no knowledge of what caused it. The vet sent us home with antibiotics, ear drops and was told to keep up the Terramycin. That helped until the antibiotics course was over at which point the bumps and redness came back. The bumps have also spread to her chin, I did look at pics of soremouth and this is completely different looking. I'll try to get some pictures tonight.
> 
> I find it hard to believe mites could have survived all of that so we are baffled. I'm looking for any thoughts or insight you may have.
> 
> She's a very healthy goat otherwise...lively and eating normally.


Contagious ecthyma occurs in sheep, *goats*, alpacas, camels, and other wild ruminants. ... Sign are seen in 2 to 3 days after sheep and *goats* are exposed to *the* virus. *The* first signs are *small* raised *bumps* (papules), sores, and blisters found on *the* lips, nose, *ears*, and/or eyelids.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a very old thread. 😉


----------



## Ltonzola83 (Jun 7, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> This is a very old thread. 😉


Thanks. I wasn't sure. Lol 😉 Just kinda ran into something with my 4 little ones but there just insect bites. Scary stuff tho.


----------

